# Starting out...



## Exordus (Jan 9, 2005)

Hello everyone, I've been reading this forum for several weeks now and have just joined.  I appreciate all the informative posts by everyone and would just like to ask some "newbie" advice.  And yes, I've read all the sticky's.   

 A quick background on me:  I'm 35, 6'3", 185lbs.  Just like Robert, I've been a member of a gym for years now, lifting on and off, not sticking to any routine's, and basically being just plain lazy in ref. to my fitness.  I've been working out again for the last 4 weeks or so and my wife and I just made a New Years resolution to get healthy.  I've always been told by my friends (and more recently my wife) that I've got a great "frame" for body building (tall with wide shoulders), so I figured I'd give it a shot.

My main question is:  Where the hell do I start?  I mean, I have high body-fat (most likely around the 17-20%) even though I'm thin b/c I have no muscle.  And although from looking at me you can't tell, I'm weak as can be.  I haven't tried to max my bench, but seriously doubt it's much over 100lbs.  I've always had a complex about my strength which kept me away from lifting in front of people for fear of ridicule.  I've gotten over that and workout 3 days a week (Chest & BI's, Back and Shoulders, Legs...with tri's, forearms, etc, thrown in here and there every week).  Even after just working out for 4 weeks I can actually see some definition in my arms and chest and that has really prompted me to research bodybuilding more and do things right.

Do I start by following the 10 things a newbie should do to build mass?  Or should I go for toning and definition?  I'm in law enforcement and work swing shifts so I have a lot of trouble regulating my diet as well.  I've been trying to eat more meals a day and have cut out a lot of the crap I used to eat like: candy, pizza, processed snack-foods (and no, I don't eat Donuts).  

Basically, i'm just not sure where to go.  I want to get bigger and stronger as well as more defined.  Now that I've gotten into the routine of actually being committed to working out, I want to proceed to the next steps; diet, excercises, etc.

Thank you in advance and I look foward to chatting with everyone in the boards!


----------



## bulletproof1 (Jan 9, 2005)

the 1st step is getting a diet in order. post what you currently eat meal by meal in the nutritional forum so we can critique it for you.  

we dont know what you look like so you need to decide what you want to do 1st...cut or bulk. your decision will greatly influence what you need to eat.

welcome to IM and dont be afraid to ask questions.


----------



## Exordus (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, I don't have a set meal plan, that's one of my problems.  I usually eat half a dozen hard boiled eggs for breakfat (no yokes) and maybe some oatmeal.  Then throughout the day (in no set order) I try to eat a serving of meat (chicken or lean beef and maybe a sweet-potatoe).  I usually have a packet or two of tunafish (no draining needed!) with me to eat, a protein shake or bar along the way, and maybe a serving of veggies.  It's hard b/c of my work schedule which is constantly changing but that's what I'm trying to narrow down.  If I have a meal plan laid out ahead of me, it will be easier to stick to then just guessing what I should be doing.  If that makes any sense at all.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Jan 9, 2005)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=21113

i know you said you read all the stickys but this 1 is priceless. read it again and come up with a meal plan for yourself. 5-6 meals a day with calories spread evenly over those meals. once you have a meal down, figure up the macros (protein, carbs, and fats) at www.fitday.com so we can critique it for you. i know it sounds like a lot but you will learn a lot in the process. good luck bro.


----------



## Witmaster (Jan 9, 2005)

Greetings and Salutations!!!!

Welcome to IM


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 9, 2005)

Welcome Aboard..


----------



## Gun-Ryo (Jan 9, 2005)

lol we are gonna piss off the admins again


----------



## Arnold (Jan 9, 2005)

Exordus welcome to IM!   

read the stickies in the forums, visit the main site www.ironmagazine.com there is a wealth of info there, read the articles!

please keep all questions in the appropriate forums.


----------



## Exordus (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks Robert.  BTW, I clicked your links on the NEWBIES: 10 Things You Must Do to Gain Mass!  post and my computer keeps finding trojan virus's attached to your links so I can't read the pages.


----------



## sgtneo (Jan 10, 2005)

welcome aboard and if you have any questiosn or need help post it in the forum and im sure your problem will not remain unsolved

Neo


----------

